# Brittania royal yacht



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

in portsmouth was there a special tank for royal yacht fuel or was i told a long story?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Well they definitely bunkered in foreign ports when require so the same Bunker C. Why the need for a special tank? Who knows.


----------



## Freo (Nov 4, 2005)

I think you were having your leg pulled. On tugs in Cape Town, we berthed her, and she bunkered, same old Bunker C as anybody else


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Might have been a special blended fuel.... Bunker C mixed with some 'BS'.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bunker C - was that we used to refer to as "heavy klag" ?
It needed heating before it could move.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Do you mean 'clag'? As in 'sticky'.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Do you mean 'clag'? As in 'sticky'.


it is klag not clag......wake up


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Might have been a special blended fuel.... Bunker C mixed with some 'BS'.


thank you for your reply, its been a right laugh......


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Clag, my error, for which I duly apologise.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

You can store CLAG in a Portsmouth bunker or you can store KLAG if it is in a German 'Bunker' for sure!


----------



## waldziu (Jun 17, 2008)

We called it FFO. Only one ship in the RN that served on burnt FFO, after that they all burnt Diesel.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

waldziu said:


> We called it FFO. Only one ship in the RN that served on burnt FFO, after that they all burnt Diesel.


? what is ffo.....one ship in the RNthat served on burnt ffo,please explain thank you regards colin rudd .my post started of with what fuel did the royal yacht burn,when fueling in portsmouth?


----------



## waldziu (Jun 17, 2008)

Rutyrawler, in the '60s most, if not all Royal Navy steamships burnt FFO. My first war canoe, the Carysfort, flashed up on diesel and then with steam to warm the FFO we would change over to FFO. I believe that RY Britania burnt FFO up to being mothballed.


----------

